# مكيف الطاقه الشمسيه



## shamss0p (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
من خلال بحثي بالنت وجدت مكيفات تعمل على الطاقه الشمسيه بالكامل ومعروضه من عدة شركات
السؤال للاخوان العارفين هل هي فعاله وتنفع لجونا الحار ام دعائيه فقط ؟
او اي معلومات عنها لو تكرمتو وشكرا
مرفق الصوره والتوضيح
والسلام


----------



## shamss0p (6 يوليو 2008)

*هذه المرفقات*

المعذره نسيناها


----------



## مشاري الفهد (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك عالطرح المفيد
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmad har (6 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز 
بداية هذا ليس مكيف طاقة شمسية 
نقول عن مكيف انه يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية عندما بكون اعتماده عليها بشكل رئيسي ولا مانع من وجود مصدر مساعد.
يعني تكييف ببلاش . وهو ما يدعى بالدارة الامتصاصية . 
اما ما عرضته انت فهذا مكيف كهربائي عادي وتعمل فيه الشمس لرفع الكفاءة وتقليل استهلاك القدرة الكهربائية.
وفي كلتا الحالتين اقول نعم فكلما زادة شدة الاشعاع الشمسي الساقط زادت كفاءة الدارة .
يا اخوان مرة قرات خبر ان فرنسا تتمنى ان يكون لديها كالشمس الموجودة في الوطن العربي كانت ولدت طاقة ببلاش


----------



## مشاري الفهد (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخوي ahmad har وجزاك الله خير


----------



## shamss0p (7 يوليو 2008)

الاخ ahmad شكرا 
ممكن تخبرنا عن المكيف الذي يعمل 100% على الشمس اين يباع وماهي عيوبه
وهل هو فعال في جونا الحار
وشكرا


----------



## موفق عمران (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل بالامكان توضيح اسماء الشركات المنتجة لهذه الوحدات ( مكيفات الطاقة الشمسية ) 
وطريقة عمل ضواغطها ؟ ليس فقط بالرسوم ، وانما بعض الشرح 
وشكرا لك على هذه المعلومه وبالتوفيق .


----------



## محمد عثمان كليكلي (8 يوليو 2008)

بجد حاجة مدهشة و جميلة و مفيدة 
الفكرة قريبة لحدما من ثلاجة الكريوسين القديمة


----------



## صديق القمر (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ....


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخوي موضوع ميكفات الطاقة الشمسية كثير شد انتباهي بس ممكن تساعدني كيف اقدر احصل عليها


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

بصرااااااااااحه افكاركم اكثر من رووووووووووعه


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن يا اخوي ahmad har تعطينا اسما شركات المنتجة للمكيفات الطاقة الشمسيه ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

اصدقائي ممكن تفيدوني عن موضوع مكيفات الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحه محتاجين لمثل هذي المكيفات لان شركات الكهرباء عندنا عليهم ضغط كبير ومثل هذي الاجهزه تخفف الضغط وخاصه ف فصل الصيف


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

حلوووووووين والله يعطيكم الف عافيه متواااااااااصلين باذن الله


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

مثل ما توجد مكيفات بالطاقه الشمسيه توجد حرارات بالطاقة الشمسية صناعة الصيييييين


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

استاذ محمد انتظر ردك ع موضوع مكيفات الطاقة الشمسية لا تنساااااااااااااني


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

سلامي لكل من يقرا رسالتي ابو معاذ الريامي تحت الخدمه حاظرين


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

بصرااااحه درجة الحرااااره عندنا ما تنطاق ابد


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

استاذي ahmad har اتمنى المكيفات تكون 100% ع الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## ابو معاذ الريامي (17 أغسطس 2009)

*المكيفات الطاقة الشمسية*



shamss0p قال:


> المعذره نسيناها


 
استاذي هذا البريد الاكتروني الخاص بي ارجوا التواصل 

[email protected]

انا ف انتظارك والله يعطيك الف عافيه:14:


----------



## مرعى السيد علوان (21 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اعمل فى مجال التكييف واتمنى لو احصل على موقع يفيدنى بحق فى الاستفاده من هذه الفكره الممتازه وممكن تعديلها ورفع كفائتها ولكل من يساهم فى هذا الموضوع له الشكر سلفا


----------



## امجد اسماعيل (2 مارس 2010)

هذا موضوع رائع و اتمنى ان استطيع تمويل بحث بهذا الخصوص لنصل الى انتاج تجاري ونتخلص من مصروف الكهرباء و تبعية الشركات المصنعة للمكيفات


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (2 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## mustafayoub (12 مايو 2010)

السيد أمجد اسماعيل: لدي فكرية نظرية عن موضوع المكيف الشمسي (المضخة الحرارية الامتصاصية absorption heat pump) وهو بشكل عام قابل للتطبيق العملي ويوفر كثيراً في الكهرباء ولكنه لا يلغي استخدامها لأن هذا المكيف يحتاج إلى مضخة ومروحتين على الأقل.
تحتاج إلى مهندسين تصميم مكيفات لتنفيذ فكرتك والله الموفق


----------



## dilawerh (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alqaraawico (29 مايو 2010)

*نبيع مكيفات تعمل بالطاقه الشمسية*

السلام عليكم
نحن نبيع جميع انواع المكيفات وبالنسبه للمكيفات التي تعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه فنحن يمكننا توريدها لكم حيث اننا نوردها حسب الطلب .
( الطاقه الشمسيه تشغل الفريون 18 و24 واكثر )
0096614452345
00966565822284


----------



## alqaraawico (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
نحن نبيع جميع انواع المكيفات وبالنسبه للمكيفات التي تعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه فنحن يمكننا توريدها لكم حيث اننا نوردها حسب الطلب .
( الطاقه الشمسيه تشغل المكيف الفريون 18 و24 واكثر )
0096614452345
00966565822284


----------



## mahirtelcom (5 يوليو 2010)

فكرة حلوة كثير
جزاك الله خير


----------



## كابتن اكرم (20 يوليو 2010)

اخي هل تعلم ان الوطن العربي أغنى بلد بالعالم بعد البترول بالطاقه الشمسيه وهناك مشروع أوربي بكلفة 400 مليار يورو لبناء أكبر محطة للكهرباء عن طريق الطاقه الشمسيه / وان 90% من اللواقط ( الخلايا الشمسيه ) سوف تكون على أراضي الوطن العربي


----------



## mottohotto (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اليكم شرح بالفيديو عن مكيف قدره 10 طن يعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه و 1200 جالون من المياه و هو يعمل بنظام الامتصاص 
اترككم مع الرابط و ارجو ان تستفيدو جميعا و شكرا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtMC2MXc_n8

و رابط عن منظمه العالميه للطاقه الشمسيه و اللتى فازت بها اماره ابو ظبى فى الامارات لعمل مشاريع بالطاقه الشمسيه 

http://www.irena.org/


----------



## ساكانا (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي ,, و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## التواتي1971 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الجميل (14 سبتمبر 2010)

نرجو من يعرف 
يزودنا بالمعلومات عن الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## الرمان (29 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اريد عمل مكيف بالطاقة الشمسية 
ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## عبود ابراهيم (17 مارس 2011)

بارككم الله ووفقكم . شكرا شكرا


----------



## goor20 (18 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## صلاح انصاف (13 مايو 2011)

*شكرا لك ممكن نعرف تفاصيل اكثر لان الموضوع مهم جدا 
جزاك الله خير 

​*​


----------



## goor20 (13 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## محمودصابر (14 مايو 2011)

صديقى الغالى حتى الان لم ارا لهذهى الفكرة من واقع تام واتمنى ان تتحقق على ارض الواقع.


----------



## ( ابو حمود ) (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (27 يونيو 2011)

موضوع ممتاز مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## دانة السنام (7 يونيو 2012)

أخي الكريم بالنسبة للتكيف انصحك باستخدام مكيف صحرواي بعد تعديلة تقوم بنزع الدينمو والمروحه ثم تركب مروحة شفط حديد مقاس 35 ياباني او كوري لاتسحب كمية كبيرة 200 وات فقط وانا مجربها مركبه على المنظومة الشمسية التي عندي يشتغل عندي 24 ساعه للتواصل [email protected]


----------



## COREY (7 يونيو 2012)

*حقيقتاً الطاقة الشمسيه هي طاقة رائعة والخلايا الشمسيه طويل العمر الى ما يقارب 20 سنة ولا تحتاج الى صيانه دوريه لكن كلفتها عاليه جداّ وكفائتها قليله انا استعملت خلايا شمسيه نوع "مونوكرستلاين سيليكون" احادية السيليكون المانية الصنع كانت تعطي Max. power 175 واط لكن عمل الخلايا يعتمدد على مستوى التشمس في المنطقة وعلى الاجواء, اذا كانت متربه فيكون عملها رديء. ملاحظه بسيطة هذا Solar Collector نوع Evacuated tubes مجمع شمسي ذو الانابيب المفرغة!!! 
*


----------



## وزوز (7 يونيو 2012)

بس ممكن شغله صارت معي الجهاز Atlantis Solar air conditioner method of operation الي موجد جربته الجهاز وكان فاشل بما تعني الكلمه جاهز عادي حتى لما طلبت كيف بيشتغل بشكل علمي ما كان في رد
اما الاجهزه الي بتشتغل على الصاقه الشمسيه هي وحدات الامتصاص امونيا وماء او برميدالثيوم ولماء بس المشكله فيهم لما يتشغلو على الطاقه الشمسيه بدهم مساحات


----------



## ahmedakkam (8 يونيو 2012)

السلام ممكن تشرحوا ظريقة عمل هذا المكيف هل هذو الانابين للتسخين ام التبريد


----------



## دعاب (18 يونيو 2012)

ahmad har قال:


> اخي العزيز
> بداية هذا ليس مكيف طاقة شمسية
> نقول عن مكيف انه يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية عندما بكون اعتماده عليها بشكل رئيسي ولا مانع من وجود مصدر مساعد.
> يعني تكييف ببلاش . وهو ما يدعى بالدارة الامتصاصية .
> ...


هدا صحيح


----------



## رياض توفيق (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو اضافة شرح عن المكيف الشمسي حيث انه مشروع تخرجنا (مبدأعمله والدارة من دارة التحكم ودارة التحويل (autamtic switcg circuitode حيث سنقوم بشراء الخلاياالشمسية جاهزة ولكن نحتاج لشرح عن الدارتين فمن لديه اي شيء عن الموضوع ارفاقه لي على شكل مرفقات لاننا سنكتبه على كتاب ونطبقه عملي على برنامج البروتوس وشكراااااااااا لكم


----------



## م-محمد رمضان (21 ديسمبر 2015)

موضوع رائع


----------

